# Mertens Water Monitor vs yabby in the Top End



## saratoga (Apr 15, 2013)

From ABC news in Darwin

Water monitor versus yabby - ABC Darwin - Australian Broadcasting Corporation


----------



## Shotta (Apr 15, 2013)

wow thats a big yabby,
used to love catching them


----------



## dozerman (Apr 15, 2013)

Subduing and swallowing the yabbie is only half the battle. I really enjoy watching my mertens walking underwater and hunting for their food, tongue flicking, detecting then digging out their prey. It never gets old.

I wouldn't dare feed my monitors a yabbie of those proportions though  !


----------

